# Smallest 26"?



## jyeager (Nov 30, 2006)

My just-about-9-year-old is on a 20" Gary Fisher (and the fit is OK I suppose). I'm wondering if I will be able to leap-frog the 24" size when he gets too big and just go to a small 26".
There is so much advantage to the larger wheels when mtbing. I would build it up myself, so can choose a bmx crankset of the right size for him at the time and make it a 1x9 drivetrain.

I've seen that both Trek and Specialized have hardtails that start at 13". Is this the smallest available for 26" wheels? 

For someone his age, weight is a big factor, so I'd like to start off with a pretty lightweight frame too, so any recommendations there?

Thanks.


----------



## one piece crank (Sep 29, 2008)

*classic dilemma*

I think 13" is the smallest 26" you'll find. I'm in a similar predicament, as are many that post in this section. I compared a NOS 13" fisher Cronus frame against the Kona Shred 2-4 we just bought, and they are remarkably similar. The Kona has a shorter rear end, but the cockpit is very nearly identical. That said, my son is more comfortable and confident on the Kona. Would the 26" wheel "last" him any longer? Will he enjoy having the 24 as a play bike if he gets a larger-wheeled-bike?

For us, the maneuverability advantage on tight technical trails made the decision to go 24's easy. I don't recommend this for everyone, but being 6'4" and also riding 24" wheels, I think I am well aware of the plusses and minuses ...

Tom P.


----------



## jyeager (Nov 30, 2006)

What's the weight of that Kona 2-4? Isn't it designed to be a bit tough, therefore heavy?
I could easily put together a 20lb bike. I'm fairly happy with my son's Gary Fisher 20"...it's not quite as light as my bike, but close. It's not just that 26" wheels roll over stuff better (while maneuvering less quickly as you mentioned) but I know I can build a 26er light....
So I'm wondering how light a 24" will be?


----------



## one piece crank (Sep 29, 2008)

I haven't weighed it. I'll try to get a weight for you.

It doesn't feel bad for a complete bike, it's spec'd halfway decent, and the fork has a light spring for low body weight. I also see it as a parts cache when time comes to pick-up a new frame and do more of a custom build. I just couldn't pass this one up...

Tom P.


----------



## jlc30 (Apr 1, 2009)

Specialized made a 12" in 08. You may still be able to find one.

http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?arc=2008&spid=32573&menuItemId=0

A friend bought one for his some so he could ride with us on occasion. Seems to be a decent frame with entry level components. For it's worth, my kid is on a 24" Kona and his bike control seems to be much better on the smaller bike. I think the other kid is a better rider but he typically falls 2 or 3 times everytime we ride.


----------



## Cros (Nov 23, 2009)

My feeling is that MTB is hard enough for my 8 year old and I want him to be excited about it ( which he is!) So i spent the money and got him a 24" specialized which he loves. It is tough enough getting through a rock garden or steep down hill / drop on a 24 " bike that fits him VS a 26" that is a little big and he is not strong enough to handle.

I know the 26" wheel roll over rock better but I think overall fit is more important.


----------



## Greg WJs (Apr 1, 2005)

x2 on that. I'm keeping mine on smaller frames until they are truly ready.


----------



## jcbman07 (Jul 16, 2009)

Jamis and Giant I believe still make a 12" frame in the lower end bikes. Also Bikesdirect has some good deals on 13" bikes, if they are in stock.


----------



## yzblue242 (May 3, 2008)

one piece crank said:


> I think 13" is the smallest 26" you'll find. I'm in a similar predicament, as are many that post in this section. I compared a NOS 13" fisher Cronus frame against the Kona Shred 2-4 we just bought, and they are remarkably similar. The Kona has a shorter rear end, but the cockpit is very nearly identical. That said, my son is more comfortable and confident on the Kona. Would the 26" wheel "last" him any longer? Will he enjoy having the 24 as a play bike if he gets a larger-wheeled-bike?
> 
> For us, the maneuverability advantage on tight technical trails made the decision to go 24's easy. I don't recommend this for everyone, but being 6'4" and also riding 24" wheels, I think I am well aware of the plusses and minuses ...
> 
> Tom P.


One Piece...How tall is your child that got the Shred 2-4? I am considering this bike for my 8.5 year old, but wasn't sure about the standover height. He is about 52" tall for comparison purposes.

Also, any updates on the bike? Would you still recommend this bike?


----------



## Cros (Nov 23, 2009)

My son is 53 inches tall. We got the specialized Hotrock A1 FS 24" 
Fits him well and he is very happy with it. We made couple small changes. best and simplest upgrade so far has been a BBG bash guard.


----------



## Cros (Nov 23, 2009)

OOPS sorry posted this to wrong thread!
Cros


----------



## one piece crank (Sep 29, 2008)

yzblue242 said:


> One Piece...How tall is your child that got the Shred 2-4?


My son is around 4'8". The Shred 2-4 stand over is 26", but that is at the apex of the top tube bend, and it increases from there. My son loves it. He rode a 26" wheeled bike for a few months last fall, but never really took to riding it, and always went back to his BMX when the terrain pushed him. Now on the 2-4 he tears up the trail, challenges himself, and works on low gear tactics like track stands. He never felt this confident on 26's, and never would have taken a 26 to the skatepark.

We'll be getting a 2010 2-4 for his younger brother...

Tom P.


----------



## scottb32 (May 14, 2009)

The specialized Myka comes in a 13" and is nicely designed with a very low standover height - I saw one at the bike shop and realized this would be a good "first 26 incher".


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

You can skip the 26" size as well, and just go with a 13" 29r


----------



## lucifer (Sep 27, 2004)

Not that they are easy to find these days... but there have been smaller ones.
My 10 year old daughter rides this 10" fat chance buck shaver.


----------



## glorth2 (Jun 4, 2004)

My 12yo is riding a 12.5" Jamis Durango 2.0. 2008 I think. Very nice bike for the moola.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Jamis probably offers the widest size range for a production brand, from 13" to 21" for most models. They used to offer 10" and 12" models for their hardtails as well but I think they've discontinued the option (other than on the Komodo jump bikes which come in a 12.5"). Check ebay for older Jamis hardtails and you might find one.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

A quick look at the Kona catalog turned up the Cowan which comes in a 12" size.


----------



## Zasshu (Jun 6, 2008)

OP,

The tweener ages can be a tough choice sometimes. When my 6 year old was ready to move up from his 16" bike, we skipped the BMX thing and went straight to 24". Not sure how tall your 8-9 year old is, but my boy is 51" atm.










26" isn't in the cards for him yet, but my other son was able to ride his Trek 4300 26er when he turned 9. That one has a 13" frame.

HTH


----------



## yetipop (Jul 27, 2009)

The Jenson Yeti ASR frames come in an XXS. They are so small they don't even have the ASR knuckle on the top tube.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

If I was in 5th, 6th grade or Junior High right now, I would want a dirt jumper mtb (as well as a bmx).

Dirt Jumpers come with low top tube, short seat tube (around 13" center of bb to top of seat tube).

. . . .and there's NO GROWING OUT OF THEM. . . . (well, kinda. assuming 21.5" -- 22.25" actual, not effective, top tube).

* Specialized P1, P2
* Blackmarket Riot, Blackmarket 357, Blackmarket Malice
* Giant STP
* Eastern Thunderbird, Night Train
* Mongoose Ritual 
* Haro Steel Reserve http://www.harobikes.com/mtb/tab2_subNav2.php
* Transition Trail-or-Park


----------



## BOSSMAN (Nov 2, 2009)

I bought my son a Specalized Myka Comp its a WSD but it is perfect for kids my son is 10 and its a little big but it comes with good componets most of the 24 in wheel bikes come with pretty bad componets and the forks take a 150lb guy to compress. Just my 2cents.


----------



## New Light (May 4, 2010)

cmc4130 said:


> If I was in 5th, 6th grade or Junior High right now, I would want a dirt jumper mtb (as well as a bmx).
> 
> Dirt Jumpers come with low top tube, short seat tube (around 13" center of bb to top of seat tube).
> 
> ...


i'm with this guy...im 6'5" and have a haro steel reserve...(and they are effective tt lengths)


----------



## Giant77407 (May 7, 2010)

*Specialized Hotrock 24*

This is what I got for my 8 year old son. It's easy for him to control on the trails.


----------



## YLGVLLJ (May 31, 2010)

13 inch hardrock. 26 inch wheels


----------



## DSFA (Oct 22, 2007)

My oldest son has a older GT Backwoods with 15" frame but has a bent toptube so the stand over is better than a P.1 (what I had and he wanted as a mtn bike), the tt length is also better than the DJ bikes. I basically built with spare parts and now he has a full LX bike. My oldest daughter (10yr) is riding a Giant womens frame that is also around a 15", she tried out a Myka and I wanted to get it but Mom said no, still wish I would've as it was like $200 off retail. She has been riding her brothers GT and is liking it so I'm on the search for another one of those.


----------



## adimiro (Jan 11, 2006)

lucifer said:


> Not that they are easy to find these days... but there have been smaller ones.
> My 10 year old daughter rides this 10" fat chance buck shaver.


Classic!! Let me know if you wnat to sell when she grows out of it! I'm done growing at 5"1'' and it would fit perfect. They were awesome frames. See them on ebay every so often.


----------



## nightdog (May 25, 2007)

I really wanted to put my soon to be 10yr son on a 13in Hardrock but with a 27.4in stand over it was a little tall for him. (25in inseam) I went with the 13.5 Hotrock A1 it has a 25.7in stand over.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

People have used the Banshee Amp frame to build trail bikes for kids:
https://www.bansheebikes.com/amp.html

pretty low, light for a jump frame

edit:
found a thread on it
https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=552149


----------



## donglow (Nov 18, 2009)

You don’t have to make it a 1x9 when using a bmx crank. A 110mm BMX crank is the same thing as a compact road crank. Just bolt a chain ring on each side and got a 2X9. For a triple front derailleur, just set the stop so it doesn’t go past the small ring.

You might want to buy a bmx crank other than the Bulletproof. For some reason the one I have is slightly wider between the chain rings than all the all my other bmx cranks. It still works with an index derailleur, but not as well.


----------



## lucifer (Sep 27, 2004)

adimiro said:


> Classic!! Let me know if you wnat to sell when she grows out of it! I'm done growing at 5"1'' and it would fit perfect. They were awesome frames. See them on ebay every so often.


Keep in touch. My daughter has already outgrown it so it has passed on to my 8 year old son. He will probably rotate off of it in a couple of years.

I just rebuilt a judy/sid frankenfork for it, so now it even has suspension. Up next are 165mm cranks. I'll post updated pics when the cranks are done. 
I have a stupid amount of time and $$ in this bike. It was one of those ebay specials you mentioned. I bought it in spite of crappy pictures and it turned out to be a basket case. Only the frame and headset were worth saving. Everything else you see on it is new.


----------



## wooglin (Jan 6, 2004)

Thought I'd bump this thread. I found a K2 Zed 26 (discontinued at REI in 2009 but still on their web site) that fits in here. Lots of stand over, and about 31lbs stock. I'll be paring that down with stuff thats been sitting around here gathering dust. I put my 4'11" kid on 13" Treks, Speccys and Giants today to look at fit, and he had maybe a slim inch of clearance at the tt. On the K2 he's got 3+. And there's also still a couple of inches of safe seatpost in the frame so he can grow into it. Effective tt is about 53cm, about the same as a 13" frame. A better fork would be nice though.

Web site says this will fit a 58-63" tall kid. I think a 54 or 55" kid would fit.

FATS tomorrow. :thumbsup:

http://www.rei.com/product/772525


----------



## wooglin (Jan 6, 2004)

I can't find much about this bike anywhere but the REI website. Weird. Swapped out the bar, seatpost and saddle, front wheel and tire, and the rear tire, bringing the whole thing down to 28.5 lbs on my bathroom scale. Still lots to play with if I feel like it.










And for scale, the kid is 4'11"


----------

